# Vans als Bike Schuh ?



## Ytrider969 (11. Juni 2021)

Servus, ich habe jetzt Mal im Bikepark ein paar Leute gesehen, die Vans zum biken an hatten und auch bei den loose Riders sieht man das ja. Ich wollte jetzt Mal fragen ob jemand damit Erfahrung hat, wie gut die sind und ob die sich eignen. Ich habe schon Mal ein Video gesehen, das die zu Dünn wären und das die Pins durchdrücken würden. Ich fahre halt auch ab und zu Downhill und wollte jetzt Mal fragen, ob die zu dünn sind von der Sohle her oder ob man die gefahrlos zum biken anziehen kann. 
Vielen Dank schon Mal im voraus.


----------



## ylfcm (11. Juni 2021)

Vans is natürlich erstmal nur eine Marke mit vielen verschiedenen Schuhmodellen.
Ich bin viele Jahre zufrieden und ohne Probleme mit Vans* gefahren - fahr sowieso nur Skateschuhe - aber vom aktuellen Sortiment würde für MTB bei mir nichts in Frage kommen. Das sind halt mittlerweile schon eher Mode- statt Sportschuhe, auch wenn Dakota Roche ein Signature Modell hat 
Die standard Waffle Sohle macht keine Probleme mit Pins, ist dem durchschnittlichen Mountainbiker aber viel zu weich, denn die meisten wollen ja steife Stahlplatten unter den Schuhen.

* als es noch "dicke" Skate-Vans ala Geoff Rowley etc. gab. Auf dem BMX aber auch Slipons und normale Sk8(-Hi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (11. Juni 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Vans is natürlich erstmal nur eine Marke mit vielen verschiedenen Schuhmodellen.
> Ich bin viele Jahre zufrieden und ohne Probleme mit Vans* gefahren - fahr sowieso nur Skateschuhe - aber vom aktuellen Sortiment würde für MTB bei mir nichts in Frage kommen. Das sind halt mittlerweile schon eher Mode- statt Sportschuhe, auch wenn Dakota Roche ein Signature Modell hat
> Die standard Waffle Sohle macht keine Probleme mit Pins, ist dem durchschnittlichen Mountainbiker aber viel zu weich, denn die meisten wollen ja steife Stahlplatten unter den Schuhen.
> 
> * als es noch "dicke" Skate-Vans ala Geoff Rowley etc. gab. Auf dem BMX aber auch Slipons und normale Sk8(-Hi)



That's right. 
Einen Tag mit dem Sk8 geht schon, aber am zweiten Tag wirds anstrengend. 
Auch wäre ein bisschen mehr Zehen-Support nicht gänzlich verkehrt.


----------



## baconcookie (11. Juni 2021)

ich trage privat eigentlich nur vans, damit bin ich zu beginn auch erstmal gefahren, hauptsächlich mit dem old skool modell. Das geht schon sehr gut, vermutlich auch besser als mit anderen alltagsschuhen, aber der wechsel auf freerider pro war nochmal ein erheblicher besserer unterschied


----------



## Ivenl (11. Juni 2021)

Ich trage gerne Vans mit flat Pedals. Finde den halt für normale Schuhe sehr gut. Wenn ich was festes will klicke ich mich ein.


----------



## pib (11. Juni 2021)

Ich empfinde die Sohle am normalen classic Vans Schuh als deutlich zu weich / zu dünn. Mir schmerzen da nach einer Stunde die Füße, sodass ich kein Lust mehr hab. Wenn du eh Vans im Alltag trägst probier es einfach aus. Es gibt aber definitiv bessere Schuhe zum biken.


----------



## baconcookie (11. Juni 2021)

ein bikemodell vom oldskool, also mit einer steifen zwischensohle wie zb bei den fiveten würde ich hart feiern


----------



## littledevil (11. Juni 2021)

Für ne Stunde mal geht das schon, den ganzen Tag im Park wäre das nichts für mich.
Evtl mal die probieren, die sind angeblich etwas steifer und stabiler:








						Vans "BMX Sk8-Hi" Schuhe - GRDT Black | kunstform BMX Shop & Mailorder Deutschland
					

Vans "BMX Sk8-Hi" Schuhe - GRDT Black, einfach online bestellen. Beratung von BMXern & kostenfreier Versand in D ab 99€ Bestellwert jetzt im kunstform BMX Shop!




					www.kunstform.org
				



Allgemein würde ich bei Vans immer zu den Pro Versionen greifen.


----------



## Ytrider969 (11. Juni 2021)

Danke für die guten antworten, ich werde einfach Mal ausprobieren ob das was für mich ist und sonst auch bei den freerider pro bleiben. 
Vielen Dank 🙋🏽‍♂️


----------

